# Poppin bug Largemouth and gills



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

After the rain let up tonight I decided to take my fishing buddy aka my bosses son out for a little fly fishing for the last hour and a half of daylight on a private pond. Fish were reluctant to bight on topwater, but I insisted on it til the bitter end. Ended up with a handful of gills and one decent largemouth right at dark to end the night. All fish caught on the 5wt, 4lb test, and poppers, fish were released. Joe also learned a bit about casting a floating line, after many tangles later he started to do decent for the first time.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Now thats cool!


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah that is awsome, i bet he had a blast

great report


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey, way to go Joe. Good job!!!:clap


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

NICE fish and on a popping bug! Well done.


----------

